# sneakers with a wide toe box



## MissToodles (Mar 26, 2007)

I've tried various men's sneakers in a 4E width. They fit most of my feet fine, until it gets to my toes. My toes are pinched and I cannot walk but a few feet in them. Any suggestions on brands with wide toe boxes (yes wide toe box is a funny sounding phrase, you can all laugh).


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 26, 2007)

yes, New Balance mens sneakers are very wide, I wear them all the time and my feet are very wide. They go up to a 4E, I get mine at Bob's


----------



## crazygrad (Mar 26, 2007)

I've heard some Brooks models come pretty wide in the toes, and I've heard some raves about Saucony for hard to fit feet too. I wore Brooks for years and thought they were great. I've also had good luck with many Reebok styles, though Nikes are always a crapshoot.

Personally, I found New Balance uncomfortable but I have a high arch and they didn't fit the arch right. Oh, and if you go to Germany, keep in mind that NBs are the shoe of choice for Neo Nazi types. (just a curious bit of info if you travel) I know lots of people who LOVE their NBs though- they just don't work for me.

Lastly, I'd suggest Rockport and Easy Spirit. Maybe Propet, but I don't know much about them.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 27, 2007)

I really have a lot of luck with Addias, especially cross trainers. You can find a pair that is really wide at the top. I agree with crazygrad. I hate NB because I have a really high arch and an even bigger instep and they are just uncomfortable for me.

I own a pair of nike air max right now. I wear a 4e and they actually fit me..and they are the most comfortable pair of shoes I own because you walk on pockets of air. I say find an athletic store and just try on til you can't try on anymore.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 27, 2007)

I've tried propet, drew's and many styles of new balance all in 4E and they just don't fit. You know what the problem is? You notice how many sneakers come to a pointy toed end? I need a shoe that is much more rounded at the toe. I don't have this problem nearly as much with women's shoes, where I usually wear a double wide.


----------



## Indy (Mar 28, 2007)

Try SAS Mens time out style, they have a nice "box". I'm a Birki girl and they're the only closed toe that works for me, plus the heel has more support. I don't like squeeesie heels!


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 28, 2007)

wow, glad to know I'm wearing the same shoe as the nazi's....


----------



## crazygrad (Mar 28, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about the NBs. Its just a part of a certain Neo-Nazi subculture in Germany. Plenty of Jews wear them.. For instance, I wear my old ones when I do yard work.

Its kinda like how some skin heads wore doc martins, then other people started wearing them, and now they make dress shoes. Except this went in reverse- people started wearing NBs and a certain group of neo-nazis liked the kinda lightening boltish look of the N on the side and adopted the shoe.

I think you're safe in your NBs. Unless you go to Germany, of course.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 29, 2007)

The propet pedwalker 1 

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7170569/c/3.html

The toe box is so roomy. I realize the problem is not only my toes but my extremely high instep too, it's always the problem but since I tend to wear mary janes a lot, they have room to breathe. The above shoes go up to a 5E width. I hope this helps someone out there! Btw, zappos has free overnight shipping until the 31st.


----------

